# 2.1 System für Fernseher



## Tuneup (28. Dezember 2011)

*2.1 System für Fernseher*

Hallo,
ich bin zur Zeit dabei mein Zimmer zu renovieren und wollte mir im Anschluss daran einen neuen Fernseher inkl. 2.1 Soundsystem und Bluray/DVD-Player zulegen...

Beim Fernseher hab ich schon einen von Samsung ins Auge gefasst:
Samsung UE32D5700RSXZG 80 cm LED-Backlight-Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Was das Soundsystem angeht klingt das hier von Teufel nicht ganz verkehrt denke ich:
Impaq 310 Blu-ray System "2.1-Set" - Lautsprecher Teufel

Zumal ich dabei auch gleich den Bluray-Player mit an Board hätte...

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage...
Brauch ich dazu dann noch einen weiteren AV-Receiver oder ist dieses "Multifunktions-Gerät" potent genug? Bin auf diese Gebiet leider nicht sonderlich bewandert...

Noch mal kurz ne andere Frage:
Ich habe zu Hause bereits ein Teufel stehen....
Und zwar habe ich das 5.1 System "E300" an meinem PC angeschlossen. Ich habe auch schon drüber nachgedacht das beides zu kombinieren, also Computer und Fernseher über ein Soundsystem laufen zu lassen (was ja eigentlich auch nur sinnvoll wäre) aber leider lässt das der Aufbau meines Zimmers nicht zu. Aber sich deshalb ein 2tes System zuzulegen kommt mir eigentlich auch irgendwie nicht ganz richtig vor...^^
Wie haben andere das denn gelöst? Ich mein ich will ja vernünftigen Sound beim Fernsehen und beim Zocken etc am PC haben... Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre dabei ja fast den Fernseher über meinen Bildschirm an der Wand anzubringen... Aber das geht aus Platzgründen nicht...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2.1 System für Fernseher*

Die allermeisten haben halt ENTWEDER nen PC als Entertainment inkl. 5.1 *oder* nen Fernsehern mit "Heimkino"-Sound. Und wer wirklich beides hat, der versucht halt, dass PC und TV auf der gleichen Zimmerseite sind, so dass man 5.1 für beides nutzen kann - sofern man das überhaupt wirklich "braucht". Viele verzichten beim PC auf 5.1 bzw. nehmen für Gaming dann Kopfhörer + Surroundsimulation.


Wegen des Soundsystems: ich halte nicht viel von diesen Player-Boxen-Kombinationen. Ich würde eher nen BD-Player kaufen und dann einfach ein Boxenset dazukaufen. Beim Boxenset wiederum ist die Frage: 2.0 oder 2.1 ? 2.1 bringt mehr "Wumms" bei tiefen Tönen und lässt das Zimmer grummeln, 2.0 würde einen deutlich besseren Sound insgesamt bringen und Tonnuancen hörbar machen, die Du bei 2.1 nicht hast. 

Da wäre dann die Frage, ob es ein sehr guter Player sein soll, oder ob einer für 80-120€ reicht und Du lieber den Rest in Boxen investieren willst. Ach ja: hast Du eine Universalfernbedienung?


----------



## Silver1504 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2.1 System für Fernseher*

hallo tuneup
das system von teufel hab ich heut wieder zurückgeschickt. es klingt recht gut nur bei mir war was am blu-ray player, laut ohne ende und irgendwas hat darin geklappert. ich sag nur NUBERT


----------



## Tuneup (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2.1 System für Fernseher*

Danke schonmal soweit... 

Ich hätte schon gern nen 2.1 System am Fernseher. Aber mir kam grad eine Idee, nur weiß ich nicht ob/wie man das umsetzen kann.
Und zwar könnte ich mir ja, wie du empfohlen hast, ein Boxenset und Player kaufen und dann meinen Subwoofer den ich im Moment nur für den PC nutze auch an den Fernseher anschließen und diesen wahlweise am PC oder am Fernseher zuschalten kann... Denn beim Sub ist es ja herzlich egal wo ich diesen im Zimmer positioniere...

Aber was nimmt man dann für einen AVR? Weil den werde ich dann ja auchnoch brauchen? Oder macht es Sinn dann auch hier auf ein Multifunktionales Gerät zu setzen? Also BD-Player etc alles in einem?

Universalfernbedienung habe ich im Moment nur eine sehr billige die ich im Moment nur für den Fernseher nutze. Habe die gekauft weil mir die Originale kaputt gegangen ist. Würde mich aber nicht scheuen da eine bessere zu kaufen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2.1 System für Fernseher*

Ich entspreche keiner Regel, 5.1 Home Cinema, 5.1 am PC und 2.1 am TV. Generell würde ich auch All in One verzichten es ist meist nur ein fauler Kompromiss. Bei deinem Teufel könnte so eine Decoderstation helfen um mehrere Quellen zu gewährleisten


----------



## Tuneup (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2.1 System für Fernseher*

Danke an den Tipp mit Nubert...

Werde mich da auf jedenfall nochmal genauer umschauen... 
Naja mal sehen vielleicht spar ich mir auch den Stress meinen sub da mit anzubinden... 
Ich denke so eine Standbox klingt auch so schon recht potent?

http://www.nubert.de/index.php?action=product&id=4&category=82


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2.1 System für Fernseher*

Da bist Du dann aber mit Verstärker/AVR locker bei 1000€ ^^  Für solche Boxen brauchst nämlich in jedem Falle nen Verstärker/Receiver. 

Ansonsten gibt es auch aktive 2.1 Sets, die eine eigene Fernbedienung haben, zB das hier Edifier S730D 2.1 Soundsystem Rev.2 inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Oder falls Dein Fernseher einen analogen Tonausgang hat, dann gingen auch die hier Nubert - nuPro A-20 Aktivlautsprecher  halt 2 Stück nehmen. Und bloß nicht glauben, dass man ohne Sub "wenig Bass" hat. Vor allem wissen die meisten gar nicht, dass das klangliche vom Bass gar nicht mal so tief ist, wie viele denken. Vor 15-20 Jahren hatte kein Schwein nen Sub zu Hause...


----------



## Tuneup (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2.1 System für Fernseher*

Ne, einen analogen Ausgang hat der Fernseher leider nicht... :/


----------



## Silver1504 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2.1 System für Fernseher*

war bei nubert zum probehören, kann dir die nur empfehlen. klar is vom preis her teuer aber dafür bekommst du sehr gutes material. wie gross is den der raum?. die 511 haben ordentlich wums. musste ich leider bei mir feststellen. zuviel dampf für meinen "kleinen" raum.


----------



## Tuneup (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2.1 System für Fernseher*

18m² ... 

Die hier gefallen mir eigentlich ganz gut...
http://www.nubert.de/index.php?action=product&id=2&category=6

Und bei meiner Zimmergröße sind die denke ich auch vollkommen ausreichend...
Nur wie verbinde ich meinen Fernseher (s.o.) mit diesen Lautsprechern?


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2.1 System für Fernseher*

warum holst du dir nicht einfach nen einzelnen Blu-Ray-Player, und ein 2.1 system von nem anderen hersteller dazu??
Blu-Ray-Player gibt es mittlerweile für nen guten kurs, für 100-150€ bekommst du gute player, ohne viel schnickschnack, aber mit den wichtigsten funktionen und ner guten bildquali. Sony ist hier ein empfehlenswerter hersteller 
2.1 Systeme sind zum filme gucken schon in ordnung, vor allem bekommst du schon für einen recht niedrigen kurs brauchbares.Teufel und Edifier sind gute hersteller  bei solchen systemen


----------



## turbosnake (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2.1 System für Fernseher*

Es gibt aber dort auch noch deutlich bessere System.


Edifer soll für PC-Sys gut sein und Teufel eher so naja.
Ich persönliche halte sie für zu teuer, atm kann man ja sehen wie viel Spielraum bei den Preisen ist.


----------



## Tuneup (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2.1 System für Fernseher*

Ich glaub ich hab jetzt ungefähr nen Plan...
Da ich eigentlich wirklich keinen 5.1 Sound am PC brauche (und wenn dann werd ich mir wohl nen Kopfhörer kaufen) fliegt mein Teufel hier raus und wir durch ein 2.1 Edifier ersetzt... Vermutlich das hier...
Edifier C3 2.1

Ich denke für den Fernseher kommen dann welche von Nubert ran, die gefallen mir ganz gut. Die Frage ist ob sich bei so einem kleinen Raum (18m²) Standboxen machen würden, oder ob ich lieber zu Kompaktboxen greifen sollte?
Irgendwie kommen wir Standboxen á la nuBox 511 etwas überdimensioniert vor... Eine nuBox 481 könnte ich mir da schon eher vorstellen...
Oder eben kompakte wie nuBox 381 allerdings weiß ich nicht wie diese kompakten klingen... Ich hätte schon vollen und ich nenn's mal "voluminösen" Sound...

Als Verstärker wurde mir der Onkyo A-5VL.
Wäre der sowohl für die kompakten als auch für die größeren Standboxen geeignet?

Gruß,
Tuneup


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2.1 System für Fernseher*

Also, die sogenannte "Kompatkbox" würden viele auch schon eher als Standbox bezeichnen  die werden garanrtiert völlig reichen. Ich hab nicht mal halb so große Boxen, und bei Receiver-Einstellung von -20dB (geht von -40DB bis +10dB) hauen die mir schon die Ohren zu - mein Raum ist ca. 22m² groß.


----------



## Tuneup (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2.1 System für Fernseher*

Hmm... werd mir das auf jedenfall zu Herzen nehmen...
NUr ich wüste jetzt nicht genau wie ich Kompaktboxen platzieren soll sodass sie auf vernünftiger Höhe stehen (mal abgesehen davon das man sie an die Wand hängen könnte)...
Mein Fernseher wird auf nem Sideboard stehen, Standboxen könnte ich einfach daneben auf das Sideboard stehen und die Sache wäre fertig... Sich jetzt aber Ständer für die Boxen auf das Sideboard zu stellen finde ich shon rein optisch eine katastrophe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2.1 System für Fernseher*

Regalboxen könnte man zb auf Blumensäulen, einem stylischen " Barhocker " oder zb einem Telefontisch oder CD Rack stellen. Du könntest quasi jedes Möbelstück nehmen was von der Art und Farbe sowie der Höhe her paßt.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 2.1 System für Fernseher*

Also, die von dir ausgesuchten Boxen sind meines Wissens durchaus trotzdem "Standboxen", denn die höheren Töne = die obere Membran ist ja trotzdem noch ungefähr auf "Kopfhöhe", wenn Du sitzt.  Du kannst die ja mal testweise - wenn Du sie dann hast - auf einen Beistelltisch oder so stellen, ob das überhaupt einen Unterschied macht im Vergleich zum einfach nur hinstellen. Das sind aber an sich eben keine "Regalboxen", dafür sind die viel zu groß.


----------

